# Belfast Sink Pond



## chinwag (11 Sep 2019)

It doesn't look much but my belfast sink pond is slowly taking shape so I thought I'd post it up...




 





I have Taro growing in pots either side of it now and I'm hoping I can get the area around it planted up more next year, get some wood or a rock in a few more plants in there to break the water up. I'd like it quite densely planted.


----------

